# New PB WI smallies



## stinkynathan (Oct 10, 2009)

Things have REALLY slowed down here in the past week. I was gone on active duty for two weeks and came back to some pretty cold temps. Catching for numbers seems to be a lost cause, but I guess I'm finding some size, even if I'm down to a fish or two every 3 hours.

Both of these caught on the Chippewa River system in Wisconsin. The first I caught after having a hell of a time trying to fish walleyes. The wind was too strong on Wissota to control my boat so I went to a shore to get out of the wind. The first cast brought in this fatty at just over 17". 


I went farther up the Chippewa on Old Abe Lake on Thursday. I rigged up my dead stick with a pink jig and a gulp minnow. I had just gotten off the phone with my wife, casted out a tube, and thought, "this is going to be the first night I get skunked in WI." When I realized what was going on, my dead stick was bent in half and this 18" beauty was on the other end. I ended up reeling in my tube with the fish rod in the other hand, trying to keep tension on the line.


It's my first season targeting (mostly) smallies and I haven't learned enough to be completely productive all the time, but sizes are increasing. Hopefully now that fall is here and the feed bags should be on I can keep catching more, larger fish. That is, if I can stand the cold....supposed to be snow here within a week!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice


Two words - Jig and Pig! 

Try it - it is deadly for smallies in the cold water


----------



## Andy (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new PB!!

:beer:


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 10, 2009)

Very Nice! Congrats on the PB!


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 10, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> ...Love those brown fish... Congrats...JIGGY


----------



## slim357 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice one, if the fish are biting dont let a little snow stop you.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 10, 2009)

:twisted: Awesome man!!! =D>


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice work, those are both really nice smallies. They look super thick and healthy, you really cannot complain about catching a fish on a lure that you just had in a rod holder, thats pretty impressive really. Jigs are very effective in the cold, fish around brush and you will definately hook into some toads.


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2009)

very nice man! :beer:


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice job!! Man those river/flowage fish sure are dark up there.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 11, 2009)

Goodjob man!


----------



## BLK fisher (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice smallie. They put up a awesome fight and I love when they jump.


----------

